# Panasonic Viera Link Stopped Working



## dvivino

Hi,
I have a Panasonic LED TV (1 yr old) and a Panasonic PT760 Home Theater. Both have Viera Link and they were both working fine. Also have DirecTV. I could turn on the DirecTV box and the TV and home theater would turn on fine. DirecTV remote controls HThtr sound/mute.
One day a couple weeks ago the home theater stopped turning on. Now it has to be turned on/off with its own remote. I've tried everything but no joy. I can turn it on manually with its own remote and it works OK, and sees the TV. But volume/mute can only be controlled by its own remote. Pain in the rear. I've tried resetting both the TV and HThtr back to factory defaults. Still nothing. I suspect the TV downloaded a firmware update and that caused the problem. 
DirecTV HDMI out to TV HDMI #1
Home Thtr HDMI to TV HDMI #2 (ARC)
TV to Home Thtr Digital D-IN cable (toslink?)

Both TV and HThtr indicate Viera Link is ON
Any suggestions? Is the PT760 too old?


----------



## Steve

dvivino said:


> Hi,
> I have a Panasonic LED TV (1 yr old) and a Panasonic PT760 Home Theater. Both have Viera Link and they were both working fine. Also have DirecTV. I could turn on the DirecTV box and the TV and home theater would turn on fine. DirecTV remote controls HThtr sound/mute.
> One day a couple weeks ago the home theater stopped turning on. Now it has to be turned on/off with its own remote. I've tried everything but no joy. I can turn it on manually with its own remote and it works OK, and sees the TV. But volume/mute can only be controlled by its own remote. Pain in the rear. I've tried resetting both the TV and HThtr back to factory defaults. Still nothing. I suspect the TV downloaded a firmware update and that caused the problem.
> DirecTV HDMI out to TV HDMI #1
> Home Thtr HDMI to TV HDMI #2 (ARC)
> TV to Home Thtr Digital D-IN cable (toslink?)
> 
> Both TV and HThtr indicate Viera Link is ON
> Any suggestions? Is the PT760 too old?


Make sure Viera Link settings didn't default back to "TV" from "Home Theater". Mine occasionally resets back, and I'm not sure why. If you have a Panny "smart display", go to Apps, and select Viera Link from that screen.

I'm guessing your DirecTV remote was never controlling the AVR volume or on/off. Viera Link was handling everything.


----------

